
Lenovo announces new ThinkPad P series mobile workstations - happy-go-lucky
http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/new-thinkpad-mobile-workstations-at-solidworks/
======
amiga-workbench
I'd prefer an actual ThinkPad rather than a Lenovo Macbook.

------
Tepix
Lenovo, maker of Chinese state-sponsored malicious hardware.

Does it have new backdoors, too?

~~~
dx034
Chinese authorities have probably less use for your data than US authorities.
I'd be more worried about backdoors coming from NSA&Co.

~~~
drivingmenuts
What the heck are you people doing that the NSA hacking your machine is even a
worry?

I can see the concern if they're putting stuff in there that actually screws
up your machine, but if you're just plotting world overthrow or something,
well, maybe it's a good thing they're in there.

~~~
devopsproject
"If you think privacy is unimportant for you because you have nothing to hide,
you might as well say free speech is unimportant for you because you have
nothing useful to say." -snowden

~~~
jjtheblunt
Do people worship snowden BECAUSE they never bothered to learn what NSA's
charter is, and that almost everything snowden cites was published in the open
years before? Cf James Bamford for example.

~~~
devopsproject
Person A: I saw aliens at area 51 you can read about it in my latest book.

Person B: Here are 25,000 documents from Area 51 that prove the existence of
aliens.

Who gets the most credit\fame\whatever?

